# Off-Road Trailer Raffle! BO Assistance!!



## styx (Nov 29, 2008)

Reno4x4.com is holding a raffle for a off-road trailer made by Sierra4x4Trailers.

..........................................................

Here is some info on the Trailers: Sierra 4x4 Trailers



















* Tires: Included with the basic trailer are 235 x 75 15 Goodyear Wrangler RLS on 15" x 6" chrome spoke rims. We can match most 5 & 6 lug patterns.
* Weight: Overall weight with tires and wheels: 530lbs.
* Length: Overall with a 2" coupler 120".
* Width: Overall fender-to-fender 61".
* Gross Vehicle Weight: 1500lbs or 2500lbs with optional brakes.
* Cargo Space: 35 cubic feet.
* Cargo Box Dimensions:
o 41" x 72" inside floor dimensions.
o 49" x 72" inside top dimensions.
o 19" depth.
o 42" high from level ground with standard tires.
* Axle Clearance: 12"with standard tires.
* Frame Clearance: 19" frame clearance.
* Axle: Dexter 3500 lb axles with 3000 lb springs.
* Frame: Frames are 2" X 4" .120 wall mig welded and powder coated black.
* Tail Lights: Tail lights and marker lights are recessed to reduce damage. All wiring is run through the frame rails and rubber grommets are used to encase the wiring.
* Receivers: 2½" x 2½" x ¼" receiver tubes runs from the tongue through the frame to the back of the trailer giving you a 2" x 2" receiver front and back.
* Body & Fenders: Our bodies and fenders are made from 12 GA. Steel. Mig welds are used throughout our production process. The beds of our trailers are 1/8" steel plate. After powder coating the bodies are bolted to the frame at 16 locations using 5/16 stainless button head allen bolts with stainless lock nuts and stainless washers. The fenders are attached to the frame and body using the same hardware at 7 locations each.
* Tongue Deck: The tongue deck is 1/8" Plate.
* Tie Down Hooks: 24 tie down hooks included on trailers. There are 6 inside the trailers that are recessed, 4 on the tongue deck, and 14 around the outside of the body.
* Swivel Jack: 1000lb Swivel Jack is used to keep the lifting to a minimum and keep your coupler out of the dirt.
* Coupler: Since the tongue of our trailers are receivers you can use either a 2" ball coupler or a 10 ton pintle ring. Certain trailers can come with custom ones of your choice.

Jason at Tires Unlimited has offered to have a cookout and the raffle at his store/shop on Sunday December 13.

Bring your own food/beverages.

If anybody have ideas for activities (RC truck racing, beltsander racing etc..), bring them on

Tires Unlimited is located at 660 E Grove St Reno, in Reno

Tires Unlimited are also donating the wheels for the trailer.

I will today and tomorrow distribute the tickets and flyers to sales locations.

You may order tickets via PayPal here: https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...ton_id=1543479

Online raffle ticket orders will NOT receive a hardcopy of their ticket, 
but an email confirming the ticket number

If you wish to buy more than one ticket, you will need to make separate donations due to PayPal limitation

As of now we have the following locations:

Tires Unlimited

660 E Grove St
Reno, NV 89502

(775) 329-0073‎

Lithia Chrysler Jeep of Reno

3223 Mill St
Reno, NV 89502

(775) 323-3106‎


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Who can enter the raffle (ie: is it open to members from New Zealand, Australia, Canada, Europe)? Will the trailer be delivered anywhere in the world - or does the person need to setup shipping?


----------



## styx (Nov 29, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Who can enter the raffle (ie: is it open to members from New Zealand, Australia, Canada, Europe)? Will the trailer be delivered anywhere in the world - or does the person need to setup shipping?


You would need to set up shipping outside the US. Delivery in the western US could probably be arranged for gas$.


----------

